# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Halcones, aliados de la agroexportación

## Bruno Cillóniz

Vigilantes del campo.  _El uso de estos rapaces contra los pájaros de la fruta bajaría del 60% al 5% las pérdidas en la producción de los sembríos_  *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Lima, 26 Noviembre (Agraria.pe)* FalcoControl es una empresa que lleva 4 años en el mercado del control biológico e integral de plagas aviarias a través del uso de la cetrería y otros sistemas como unidades de sonido que emulan a las aves de presa o unidades visuales tales como señuelos y señales pirotécnicas. 
No obstante, la cetrería es el método más recomendado por sus fundadores debido a su respeto por el medio ambiente y el ecosistema de la zona afectada por la plaga.  
Según el gerente general de la firma, José Diego Chávez, el control biológico con aves de presa es bastante sui generis porque no es como el control biológico tradicional que consiste en soltar enemigos naturales de las plagas que se alimentan de estas. 
En nuestro caso no se busca eliminar a la plaga, porque sería imposible; nuestro control biológico se basa en dos conceptos, la dispersión y la disuasión, aclaró. 
La dispersión, según sus palabras, se da cuando se suelta al ave de presa y la disuasión se produce conforme se van realizando sesiones continuas para que las aves plaga identifiquen el lugar como territorio de caza de una rapaz y ya no ingresen tanto al lugar.  *Cultivos* 
El uso de estos rapaces ya se está usando con éxito en varias zonas del país para cultivos de agroexportación de costa como la uva, el ají páprika y el pimiento morrón.  
FalcoControl trabaja con unas 20 empresas de las que 6 estarían dedicadas al sector agrícola. El resto de usos a los que se enfoca la utilización de las aves de presa se destinan a evitar el merodeo de pájaros plaga en almacenes, recintos industriales, y en aeropuertos. 
En el caso de los aeropuertos usamos un halcón aplomado o perdiguero (falco femoralis) que hace que cuando (el avión) toma altura evita que las aves vuelen, sino que se peguen al suelo, eso salvaguarda la seguridad de la aeronave, aseveró. 
Chávez afirmó que el sector agrario es desordenado y que varias compañías pidieron sus servicios a mitad de campaña, siendo los resultados buenos, pero no óptimos.  
Esas improvisaciones no han dado buen resultado así que si el cliente nos llama en plena campaña le decimos que no podemos atenderlo y tenemos conversaciones para atenderle en la próxima, resaltó.  *Datos:* 
-FalcoControl dispone de un criadero con unas 250 aves disponibles sin entrenar. Según la demanda de sus clientes los cetreros van entrenando a las aves. 
- En otros países de Europa, EEUU, Canadá y Sudamérica, estas rapaces se utilizan en agricultura, campos de fútbol, parques, parques recreacionales, etc. Se puede prestar el servicio en cualquier lugar donde se puedan volar a las aves de presa de forma segura, afirmó Chávez. 
- Un fundo de 100 Has requeriría de 8 a 12 halcones y unos 5 cetreros.Temas similares: Agroexportación para la paz Diplomado de especializacion en agroexportación Agroexportación a U.S.A. Agroexportación a U.S.A. La Ruta de la Agroexportación

----------

